# SPSP Report.



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Fished from 5:45am-9:30... Verrrry SLow... I got three big hits, no fish landed.. Maybe it was the cutbait i Got from anglers...( it was some BS).. Anyway I sorry day fishing is still better then a fun day at work..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> Fished from 5:45am-9:30... Verrrry SLow... I got three big hits, no fish landed.. Maybe it was the cutbait i Got from anglers...( it was some BS).. Anyway I sorry day fishing is still better then a fun day at work..


    STRANGLERS!!!!!!!!:--| :--| :--| 

Avoid as much as possible!!!!! 

Next time try grabb'n some spot from the Whart if DC... if the outside doesn't look to hot.. tell them to get you some from the cooler... usually pretty cheap... 

I'm grabb'n some when I leave today... 

If you're not close and need bait...give me a buzz..PM'd ya...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Go to any korean market and go to their seafood section and you can buy some jumbo spots for very cheap, much cheaper then anywhere i have seen and very fresh. All iced.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

yea anglers spot suck. its like blood shot spot they caught from like 5 years ago and left out in the sun for 3.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have known for years that Anglers sucked ass. have you checked out the prices of there reels in the glass showcases??? talk about super mark-ups. But I spose the buttheads can charge whatever they feel since they are basically the only shop prior to the bridge. But, I must say it is a very convenient location and yes I too have been stung by the words "yes, baits are fresh" Bunch of BS mtf's I have never gotten a decent bag of bloods or fresh bunker from that place. Never really all that helpful either. When I ask what have they been catching recently at SPSP they reply by saying "Look at the pics on the wall" wow great salespeople there after spending $50.00 you would think they would atleast give you some friendly and helpful info.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, they've never been friendly and I've been going there for years.

I've been using that FB Bloodworm and it's been good for catching spot - like within 5 mins. I have something to cut up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If you want Stranglers owner's cell phone, let me know. He gave them out on TidalFish board when people complaint about the service. You can talked to the man in charge and tell him that his service stink like the baits they sell...:--|


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

- not worth my time. There's opportunity cost with everything... I could be fishing versus talking to the dude. Besides, I only go there if I forget to buy something before heading out.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

they really arent nice at anglers...it's like they dont want you to come in....those old guys there just give you the deeath look. their fresh spot is spoiled 3 months ago, i can barely cut it...when i have asked if anyone is catching anything at spsp or peake, there answer has always been "youre not goin to catch anything from surf" i'm like...ok??


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*again*

I fished today from 6am-9:30am... I 14 inch blue... I did'nt even know I had it.. Very windy...


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

was nice to meet you kmw. me and you were the only peepz out there. well i stayed for like 3 hours after you left and caught a 21"blue and 3 16+ blues, and like 8 spot for this saturdays bait when i go fishing. You have to teach how to use the open face reel next time . i might go buy one


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anglers caters to the boat fishermen. When I used to keep my boat at Whitehall Creek and was a regular at Anglers I got treated like gold and always received the freshest and best bait. I never could understand why some people continue to shop there knowing in advance what kind of bait they're going to get. As far as their prices on rods and reels, well those are prices to the general public if you know what I mean.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I bought a bag of peelers from anglers 2 weeks ago. I was surprised at how cheap it was (I think 5.80)but I never caught a fish with it yet. Im going to throw it away


----------



## MacK-9 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Same bad service at Anglers*

I went there Mon afternoon for the first time. I arrived and told them I was headed out to SPSP for the first time and asked for some advice. The guy just looked at me funny. I bought some menhaden that the guy said was fresh.....not really. I didn't catch sh*t. I will avoid stranglers in the future because of the terrible service.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

A bit about customer service . . .

Anglers, like any other "specific" retailer, meaning one that caters to a specific genre usually has as employees, fanatics. I used to own an aftermarket car parts store (rims, exhausts, stuff like that) where my employees were very knowledgable but had a bit of a "fat" head. Anyone who came in would get the "are you and idiot" look. Now this came to a stop because it was hurting business, but I can understand there employees being "not so nice" when they hear the same question every day. 

It is not right, it should be stopped, but if the owner is not there, the employees are free to do whatever. The owner needs to terminate said employees (which in this day is tough b/c of litigation + who's gonna run the register?). Finding employees is a lot tougher than people imagine, especially if you have not owned a business. The owner is in a tough boat, but he does need to do something immediately to resolve said issues. 

Another reason people think the "owner doesn't care" is because well, they are doing well. Bad service + great location = making money for them. His thinking might be that if he is still making money, then whatever. That's business. If you really want to make them get better, that means you have to NEVER go in there. If you are out of bait, or hooks, or whatever, don't go in there. If it means stopping there or not going fishing, you don't go fishing. But seriously, I don't enjoy the service, but if I need some #4 hooks that I forgot to get, I'll go in, pay the extra markup, and well, go fishing.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

it's the old guys that are a**holes there...the ones that have worked there for 15+plus years...the younger guys there are cool, they are just at work...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I go there and get great service*

It must be because of my smiling disposition and courteous nature I get 2 for 1 sales and extra stuff thrown in my orders all the time. 

I also treat everyone there with great respect. 

As was noted earlier.... only go there when I have forgotten something or I'm in a hurry. I normally head up to Warren's....I get the same type of deals from them too.....

It must be my smile


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*Big Rad*

you must be white.  
anyway i alway thought about opening up a tackle shop on the shopping mall right after Anglers. does anyone have any ideas how much the inventory cost for a decent size tackle shop?? I imagine with such a poor sevice from Anglers, tackle shop there will be pretty successful.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

terpfan said:


> you must be white.


 Well, if that were a bet, you'd have lost it  . Last time I saw BR, let's just say, his tan was a bit darker than mine (please, no offense intended here, as I like Rad), so, it must be that smile of his.  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> I normally head up to Warren's....I get the same type of deals from them too.....


plus, Warren's bloodworms are the best! I bet many of you will agree with me on the bloodworms at Warrens.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> it's the old guys that are a**holes there...the ones that have worked there for 15+plus years...the younger guys there are cool, they are just at work...


this I found true also.... I don't want to bash Anglers, Its just not my style.... They gave me attention when I was there... filled my reel with extra PP than the yardage I requested... gave me two packages of my favorite storms cause it was my b-day... and let me leave with the opinion that I would come back... I did get ignored by the 40+ yr olds that worked there... but I think that is because those guys are more geared towards helping the hunting customers... I believe the younger guys there actually do more fishing than hunting.... 

fb


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Warrens??*

So where is Warren's located?? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Warrens Bait location:*

It's between Rt 176 (Dorsey rd) and Rt 648 (Baltimore Annapolis Blvd), right around RT 97.

From Rt 176, heading east, make a right on Rt 648, go approx 200ft, the store is on your left


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Warrans is great. I go there weekly for my live eel supply. They're getting hard to find up my way especially the 10" pencils.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

May have to check that place out. Do they have a website?


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

You guys r tough. Wish i had known the feelings from my fellow "anglers" earlier.

Just picked up a new stick today i had ordered from them two weeks ago. It actually came in the day after i called but i went outotown. Only been there once before...had to pee...didnt try cause i saw their sign. Anyway the old guy was attentive as soon as i walked in (even though i was wearing a polo shirt). I told him i had rod in the back with my name on it. He seemed to want to talk abit about the rod and what reel i planned to use. Then i paid for it. At this point he was pretty much "done" with me. I paid full retail price...but it wasnt overinflated as i did my research ahead of time. I could sense an arrogance or whatever you want to call it. Keeping it strictly business works for me. Most places have people like that... consider yourself lucky when you meet a nice group.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Yes I am*

I'm very white. And Shaggy I do work on my rich mocha deep dark chocolate tan, every chance I get.   

All kidding aside, I have found that there is a way to make people respond in a positive fashion


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> I'm very white. And Shaggy I do work on my rich mocha deep dark chocolate tan, every chance I get.


 

Congrats on the 1000th post bro. You da man!

Anybody hear of any decent croaks still being caught anywhere in the bay north of PLO? Shore or boat, don't care. Had a trip planned on the Olympus Saturday, but they're not getting many croaks. Mostly blue and a few stripers. Maybe its getting too late. Oh well. Have a hall pass this weekend and wanted to stock the freezer. 

Guess its gonna be bluefish or bluecrab again. 

Anglers. I don't do business with them much anymore. Gotten stiffed too many times in the past.
.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> May have to check that place out. Do they have a website?


No..


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*very good response!!!*



Big Rad said:


> I'm very white. And Shaggy I do work on my rich mocha deep dark chocolate tan, every chance I get.
> 
> All kidding aside, I have found that there is a way to make people respond in a positive fashion




I am the inverse of Big Rad!!!   I always love your responses.... you make a point...with class!  

fish b8


----------

